# AF train stuff received as gift



## mopman64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mother in law gave my son who is 17 some AF stuff. Will post pictures later. One in a transformer that has a 17B on the make and model plate. Also 3 silver style passenger cars seem like a set one is an obv car, their numbers are 660, 662, 663 two have boxes which are beat up. Also a station platform with red roof and a yellow bench, green supports with lights and a decal in the center that reads AF with some other small print on it with original shipping carton.

Any idea of value. We are a Lionel father and son family. Not AF. Are they keepers or should we sell them?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopman64 said:


> Mother in law gave my son who is 17 some AF stuff. Will post pictures later. One in a transformer that has a 17B on the make and model plate. Also 3 silver style passenger cars seem like a set one is an obv car, their numbers are 660, 662, 663 two have boxes which are beat up. Also a station platform with red roof and a yellow bench, green supports with lights and a decal in the center that reads AF with some other small print on it with original shipping carton.
> 
> Any idea of value. We are a Lionel father and son family. Not AF. Are they keepers or should we sell them?


Don't know, I run O gauge mainly Lionel , something to keep you busy till the s guys chime in.
Lot of info and pictures there,

Flyer ID, http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/trains.html


----------



## mopman64 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Thanks Ed*

Again, Thank you. Good info there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopman64 said:


> Mother in law gave my son who is 17 some AF stuff. Will post pictures later. One in a transformer that has a 17B on the make and model plate. Also 3 silver style passenger cars seem like a set one is an obv car, their numbers are 660, 662, 663 two have boxes which are beat up. Also a station platform with red roof and a yellow bench, green supports with lights and a decal in the center that reads AF with some other small print on it with original shipping carton.
> 
> Any idea of value. We are a Lionel father and son family. Not AF. Are they keepers or should we sell them?


Hello.. The passenger cars are probably worth $100 bucks or so, if nice. As some of the fellows here can attest to, I like them. The hard car to get is the 661.The 17b transformer has 190 volts of power, and worth around $50 bucks or so. Don't know about the other stuff though.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Pictures will tell the story! I'm a American Flyer guy!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with Flyernut on price. You could also check EBay and see what the items are bringing. Depending on how old your Lionel stuff is you might find some similarities with the "guts" of the AF...good luck


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The station platform is the 586F Wayside Station. If complete, it came with a cart, two figures and some barrels. However, these items can be found piecemeal to complete it. Pics would tell the tale of value.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

As for if you should keep them or sell them, I guess that depends how much you like them. AF stuff is pretty neat I guess so it wouldn't hurt to try it. (Plus you can always get the S Gauge Royal Blue lol)


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyer stuff is cool to collect and very easy to maintain....I'd give it second thoughts before selling. But surely some here would be interested before heading to eBay land with this stash.


----------

